# Just Informing You All



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone. It's been a while since I posted, as I've been out of the state visiting with family. I took my kids up to Maine with me for about a month. While I was gone, my husband stayed home to work and be with the animals. 

As you might have read, I recently got Rocko as a rescue. He was thin, but in good spirits. The lady had told me he had worms but never specified. I wormed him with the at home medication I had for my dogs I kept in case I'd ever needed it. 

I left for Maine. About 2 weeks later, my husband called me and was telling me that Rocko was acting lethargic. Though he was still eating, urinating, pooping regularly and was still seeming to be in decent spirits. Our vet was out of town so he couldn't take him in for a routine checkup to make sure he was ok as he didnt really seem as if anything was seriously wrong. 

One morning my husband woke up and Rocko had died during the night. I was talking to my Mom about it (she knows a thing or two =D). She told me that perhaps the lady had been unclear with us. Maybe Rocko had heartworm and not just round or hook...I'm heartbroken. I loved that little dog. He was my best friend in the short time we had him. 

Naive me just thought he was sleeping and sad because I wasn't home....I thought he missed me. :frown: 

We now have China and Mako...They've been tested negative for heartworm and are on a preventative for it...I can't believe they weren't on it before. I can't believe we could miss something like this. Our vets never told us to get it or even suggested to get it...So I suppose that's why it slipped our minds as well. Never again will I make that mistake...

Thank you for reading.


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*rip sweetie*

Im so sorry of your loss,sometimes we just dont know what is wrong with them.Dont blame yourself ,none of us are perfect.

I too just lost a 4 month shihtzu to GME ,this too has broke my heart.
If we could turn back time ah?
RIP sweetie,again sorry of your loss.nez


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!! Don't blame yourself, like nez said, sometimes you can't always tell what's wrong with them, especially when previous owners don't specify. 
RIP Rocko


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry.


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Rocko


----------



## ladybird (Sep 6, 2008)

*know how you feel*

Hello 
I am new here and all. So sorry for your loss. I think I am going through the same thing you are. Last December I got a black lab and named her Ladybird. My boyfriend I brought her to get all of her shots and had her fixed and all that stuff and I recently lost her. I live out on the pacific ocean, right across the street from the beach and I would let my two dogs play out whenever they wanted. About 3 weeks ago, my LB started sleeping all the time and laying around the house like she was in a depression. Being young and all, I thought maybe she was just hitting a growth spurt. She started puking on a friday and stopped eating. She began just throwing up water. With no vets being open on weekends, we brought her in first thing monday morning. She had a bloody diarrhea, but it was like blood and water. That happened even outside the vets office. The didnt have any test kits to run on her so we rushed to the next hospital an hour away. We got there and I think she started seizing. I was unsure because I've never seen it before. I held her head up beacuse she couldn't, and there she died in my arms. I feel so horrible, like I was a bad parent. This was my first puppy experience and I feel like I should never try again. I am only 20 and I did all I could for my baby, and I just couldnt do enough. I've been so hurt and lonely since shes been gone and I dont think it will ever pass by me. What hurts the most is that she was only 10 months old and already taken away from me. My Ladybird was just the best dog ever :'(
But, I really dont know why it happened. I read about liver disease and it sounded like it could have been that. or, something that she just couldnt pass through. I wish they could talk to us and tell whats going on...


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*ladybird*

Am so sorry for your loss of ladybird,they are like our children,and we all mourn for them.

MY poco ,died in my arms too,its just heartwrenching to go through this.MIne was extremely playful puppy,then as your furbaby,was sleeping alot 1 day and a bit of a runny nose.Then the ugly seizures appeared,was no stoping them.
After ,6 days in the uga hospital ,was nothing they could do for poco,high fever and endless suffering of seizures.
It was my duty as a mom to hold my furbaby as he went to heaven.
I totally understand what your going through,God had plans for our furbabies for some reason,allthough it breaks our own hearts to loose them.
It seems like a lot of puppies are dieing of these things,parvo,distemper,gme.
Even with all of the vacinations,it still happens.
After 3000.00,noone could really tell me why poco died,only a autopsy of his brain could tell.
Was noway! I was letting him go through any more,I brought him home and burried him here.
But anyways,Please take care of yourself,nothing you could of done differently that would of changed the outcome Im sure.As I have racked my brain for days ,just wondering if I had done anything differently.
Again,Im so so sorry for your loss,just remember your sweetie is still in your heart.
B safe Nez


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

New here, and reading threads. What is gme? I feel like I should know, but can't make my brain bring out this info!:frown:


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> New here, and reading threads. What is gme? I feel like I should know, but can't make my brain bring out this info!:frown:


Granulomatous Meningoencephalitis
Called GME for short. 

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/granulomatous-meningoencephalomyelitis-gme/page1.aspx


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply and the link. I had heard of this before, but the link was informative!


----------



## Katybud (Sep 8, 2008)

So sorry for your loss


----------

